# Big Snake!!!



## cabbarita03 (Oct 25, 2006)

so has anyoe got a pic of a bigger snake?
found this one while surfing the net
love to see some if any of u have any?


----------



## alumba (Oct 25, 2006)

I do but pic of this nature are not permitted in this forum


----------



## cabbarita03 (Oct 25, 2006)

lol...alumba
trouser snakes arent as pretty as cute as real pythoins


----------



## alumba (Oct 25, 2006)

yeh i know but they can be just as deadly


----------



## alumba (Oct 25, 2006)

i just watched a vid on this site. it was a snake regurging a hippo
try and find link


----------



## cabbarita03 (Oct 25, 2006)

i posted the link dude lol


----------



## alumba (Oct 25, 2006)

ho yeh thats right LOL


----------



## DiamondAsh (Oct 25, 2006)

It might look nice, but imagine the poo you'd have to clean. .... :shock:


----------



## martin (Oct 25, 2006)

do you guys have that link


----------



## elapid68 (Oct 26, 2006)

alumba said:


> i just watched a vid on this site. it was a snake regurging a hippo
> try and find link



I know the vid says it's a hippo but you will find it's actually a Capybura. And those idiots on the vid should have there butts kicked.


----------



## Tatelina (Oct 26, 2006)

elapid68 said:


> I know the vid says it's a hippo but you will find it's actually a Capybura. And those idiots on the vid should have there butts kicked.



yeah where is that link? regardless of weather it is a hippo or not..anything that big... :O


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Oct 26, 2006)

Nice start to this thread with an interesting pic etc 
but then the dribble started ,
????


----------



## cabbarita03 (Oct 26, 2006)

yeah..i was just hoping to see some pics of giant snakes...
i think their mind blowing to see...
still hoping some1 can post some pics of big snakes...please


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Oct 26, 2006)




----------



## PeeJay (Oct 26, 2006)

ha! in the top pic how is the dude in the middle! he got the light part! prob got a couple of hippos in it or something!...


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Oct 26, 2006)

Excellant stuff snakeman , 
that tiger retic is a whopper ,


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Oct 26, 2006)

Hows this for an intergrade


----------



## caustichumor (Oct 26, 2006)

It's amazing how big some species can get. and in captivity pythons should actually get bigger then their wild counterparts, they don't have to go without meals and any health problem they develop is sorted. Snakes never stop growing so there would have to be some monsters out there eating pretty much anything that comes within reach.


----------



## carpetpythonking (Oct 26, 2006)

aaw those big snakes are awesome the bigger the better though tell me was that first snake a reticulated python or a burmese?


----------



## cabbarita03 (Oct 26, 2006)

hey jandC_Reptiles...what does intergrade mean??
thanks ssssnakeman..that is amazing...the girth is unbelievable...imagine the pure brute strenght of that python...phew!


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Oct 26, 2006)

A natural intergrade is an animal where 2 subspecies over lap in the wild, like Coastals & Diamionds.
BUT their not to be mistaken for a hybrid that is a cross of 2 subspecies in captivity


----------



## Australis (Oct 26, 2006)

carpetpythonking said:


> aaw those big snakes are awesome the bigger the better though tell me was that first snake a reticulated python or a burmese?




Neither, its a green anaconda


----------



## fidzy (Oct 26, 2006)

what snake is it


----------



## Ktngrl (Oct 26, 2006)

shame how thier quite often dead for the photos.


----------



## Retic (Oct 26, 2006)

I agree Roger, it doesn't seem possible to have a thread now where there is more dribble than real information.
The video of the snake reguritating and large animals was a tapir, the giveaway that it wasn't a hippo was the fact that it was a Reticulated Python from South East Asia and the Hippo is from Africa.
I have posted this photo before but the snake is very impressive.


----------



## da_donkey (Oct 26, 2006)

Here is some ive posted before


----------



## mitchyj (Oct 26, 2006)

heres a few big fellas


----------



## cabbarita03 (Oct 26, 2006)

what sort of python mitchyj.....?
i have the head pic to the python stuck in the fence


----------



## Retic (Oct 26, 2006)

It's a Reticulated Python, an African Rock Python and the last one looks like a Burmese Python but it's a bit hard to tell.


----------



## mitchyj (Oct 26, 2006)

cabbarita03 said:


> what sort of python mitchyj.....?
> i have the head pic to the python stuck in the fence



not really sure to tell u the truth but its a big one


----------



## ihaveherps (Oct 26, 2006)

i am pretty sure the split python is a Burm....


----------



## SlothHead (Oct 26, 2006)

Yeah your right Boa, 

It is a burmese, its from the Everglades, supposedly they are becoming a problem over there and possible are causeing major ecological problems.

D


----------



## cabbarita03 (Oct 26, 2006)

its a good model america...on letting introduced species in...the florida everglades have proved perfect conditions for these intrduced species...retic and burms....a good model to show us what NOT to do


----------



## warp81 (Nov 15, 2006)

hey can any1 give me the link to the snake regur the hippo


----------



## Retic (Nov 16, 2006)

It's NOT a hippo, it's a tapir. 



warp81 said:


> hey can any1 give me the link to the snake regur the hippo


----------



## Pythons Rule (Nov 26, 2006)

*big snakes*

I've got heaps of massive snake pics in my photo album in this site have a look if you want I found them all on the net but posted them so everyone could injoy without the long seach.
I've tried to upload them now but its not working you'll have to check out my albume in the gallery.

8) JOJO


----------



## Hoppa1874 (Nov 26, 2006)

*Damn Rite Elapid68*



elapid68 said:


> I know the vid says it's a hippo but you will find it's actually a Capybura. And those idiots on the vid should have there butts kicked.



those guys smacking that snake around wif an oar.. is quite dispicable..I'm disgusted!!


----------



## Isis (Nov 26, 2006)

hope this works.It is an olive. Have a close look and see how big it is.


----------



## krusty (Nov 26, 2006)

i would but dont want the D.S.E. to know i have got one.........lol.


----------



## Pythons Rule (Nov 30, 2006)

*here is some pics*

Hope you injoy there not mine eather there from all different web sites


----------



## Glider (Dec 1, 2006)

For the people who dont know the story about the above pic with the x-ray, the python was fed a rabbit while on top of an electric blanket- the blanket got caught up and the snake ate it too. Apparently the python recovered after surgery to remove the electric blanket... you can see the heating wires and controller in the x-ray.


----------



## krusty (Dec 2, 2006)

keep the pics of the big ones comeing....


----------



## hodges (Dec 2, 2006)

heres 1 for ya krusty
THERE HUGE !!!!!


----------



## warp81 (Dec 8, 2006)

bump


----------



## weptyle (Dec 10, 2006)

there big fellas


----------



## thalia_isabel (Dec 10, 2006)

Here's a nice shot of Steve with a good ole 22ft retic sharing a cuddle  

Really miss his on screen antics :cry:


----------



## born2cast (Dec 10, 2006)

awesome pic guys....thanx 4 sharing.


----------

